# Intel C2D E8400 + Abit IX38 QuadGT under DICE



## darklord (Feb 3, 2008)

I had some spare time this weekend,
So decided to play with this combo under DICE,
So here is what i managed  

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247a60041c7004.jpg

Amey
*Team THL*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 3, 2008)

I got to get one of those rams u got so cheap



and no surprise with E8400  as on air the chip can hit 4.5 GHz mark so its expected to go that high with your monster coooooling 

but man u rock


----------



## darklord (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, appreciated


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2008)

@ darklod
Don't forget to post benchmark results of that monster on the benchmark thread


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2008)

Great OC man. You rock. BTW how much does the e8400 do on stock?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 6, 2008)

LN2 and your good for 5.6Ghz,keep pushing to get into early/mid 9th second.
The E8400 does 4.2-4.5 on stock.4.0-4.2 is what i would call safe with stock cooling.
These processors have a higher Tjunction so there's more head room for overclocking.
Keep up the good OC work.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2008)

hey how much wud the E8400 cost as of now.also is it available in the market??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 6, 2008)

@darklord

gr8 work man , again u r hitting d top spot of overclockers after ur "My Pot" post ......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hey how much wud the E8400 cost as of now.also is it available in the market??


9.6k


----------



## darklord (Feb 6, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> LN2 and your good for 5.6Ghz,keep pushing to get into early/mid 9th second.
> The E8400 does 4.2-4.5 on stock.4.0-4.2 is what i would call safe with stock cooling.
> These processors have a higher Tjunction so there's more head room for overclocking.
> Keep up the good OC work.



Who knows maybe 9s is not the best one  
LN2 is my next attempt. Well its not as easy as it seems. Remember, i have multi locked CPU. for 5.6-5.7, i need 622 FSB, which is not exactly easy to achieve, my IX38 is not going to do it for sure.
Lets see if my 'new' board expected in a weeks time, does it


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^   and my guess wud be that ur new mobo is based on Intel X48 chipset rt???


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^   and my guess wud be that ur new mobo is based on Intel X48 chipset rt???



How i wish it was true, unfortunately no its not, dont have money right now for DDR3 memory, good memory kits are expensive than boards


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2008)

So which is the lucky board jo darky ke haath se OC hoga.?


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

Time will tell


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^  darkest secrets of the "Darklord"?????


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

^^
Hahah, nothing like that


----------

